# Opinions Wanted



## speedre9 (Dec 13, 2013)

Despite all my questions I'd like your opinions on the r.c. helicopter motor as a power source for spindles. I think this application is very interesting
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 in its approach.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Saw this in a search for d.i.y. spindles on Google images. What do you think?


----------



## xalky (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow, Those are nice. Especially the one at the top, I like the fact that it has a collet chuck on it already. How much are those?

I'm afraid I can't help you as far as knowing anything about them. If you can get power and RPM specs for them maybe we can come to an evaluation on their suitability.:thinking:


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 13, 2013)

A brushless RC heli motor hooked to a power supply through an ESC would definitely be the way to go.  I didn't even think of that till you showed the pic.  Have a look at Tower Hobbies and other suppliers to that hobby.  The are capable of the rpm's you are looking for and have a good deal of power  also.  Boca Bearing will also have a set of high RPM bearings that will be suitable for your build too.  Good catch!!!

Bob


----------



## speedre9 (Dec 13, 2013)

xalky said:


> Wow, Those are nice. Especially the one at the top, I like the fact that it has a collet chuck on it already. How much are those?
> 
> Those unfortunately, are not for sale. They are both the same ones They are the brainchild of a d.i.y.'er in the U.K. His images are posted on the web, some nice work. The collet chuck is and extended ER style ground to fit in place of the original motor shaft. I may have to have one of those.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 16, 2013)

Is that an outrunner motor?

 "Billy G"


----------



## swatson144 (Dec 16, 2013)

Yes it is an outrunner. You can find some for cheap at hobbyking.com direct from china not the best but good enough to try. They also have cutrate ESC (Electronic Speed Controllers). 

I buy a better grade for my helis though.

Steve


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 16, 2013)

I thought it was. I have this one, it is the equivalent of a .80 IC model engine. We reset all the magnets in this one. Time to experiment. :rofl::rofl:

 "Billy G"


----------



## swatson144 (Dec 16, 2013)

BG


----------



## David Kirtley (Dec 17, 2013)

I think it is a bad idea. It will be more work and expensive than buying off the shelf spindles such as the Taig spindle that you can get already made.

That said, I have two motors (one brushed and one brushless) with ESC that I got from hobby king. About 350W and an ER11 collet holder to make one myself but I have been working on other projects first.  They had a nice little design for one over on an RC board (Phlatboyz)  Some people are getting the larger shaft motors and replacing the entire shaft with the collet holders.  Others are just using a coupling to connect the shaft with the holder. You can use a servo tester to control the speed or go all the way with digital controls like an Arduino or something. Most of the motors are pretty fast so pulleys for speed reduction might be an advantage rather than direct drive. I picked up the 8mm shaft ER11 holder and I have some AL tube to make something that will use three 608Z bearings. Two at the bottom and one at the top that could be pressed on the shaft.


----------

